
Show HN: Friendly Fire – Open-source, Metroidvania-style game in the browser - headcr4sh
https://friendlyfiregame.com/
======
headcr4sh
Welcome to a magical world full of mystery and wonder. Dive in and explore the
world of “Friendly Fire” and meet all its inhabitants in a quest to save the
world from an unknown destiny. What dark secrets does this twisted world hold?

“Friendly Fire” is a 2d platform adventure game with handcrafted pixel art, an
original soundtrack and lots of love put into the creation of the characters
and dialogues.

The game is DRM free, contains no tracker cookies or other evil stuff and
should even be fun to play. Even the sources of the game are available and can
be found on Github
([https://github.com/friendlyfiregame/friendlyfiregame/](https://github.com/friendlyfiregame/friendlyfiregame/)).

------
Cyphase
I haven't been able to run in the game. I've tried the Run button and double-
tapping, both suggested by our friend in the shadows, but nothing is working.
Anyone else experiencing this? I'm on Firefox 80 on Linux.

EDIT: (TLDR: Try using Shift to run.) Doh, I should have thought of this
earlier when the in-game UI said to use E to interact, even though the control
menu said to use Shift. Shift is what lets me run. So either a weird bug, or
just a simple mistake in the control menu. That still doesn't explain why
shadow person says to double-tap the direction keys if you go back and ask
again. Probably left over from a previous iteration.

~~~
gus_massa
[spoiler alert?] You must press the shift button an then the arrow to the left
or right. I got confused too, the drawing is not very clear. It is in the
help, so I think it is fair to tell that.

~~~
Cyphase
For me, the help says that Shift is to Interact, and E/Enter are for Run. When
I walk by an interact-able entity, an E button floats above it.

------
jamestenglish
Appears like it may be experiencing the hug of death.
[https://play.friendyfire.com/](https://play.friendyfire.com/) is returning
404

~~~
mattl
I can't even get the server to respond.

~~~
rewq4321
Same :[

------
tootie
This post is 2 hours old and I downloaded and played through the whole thing.
It's really cute and fun. Not very challenging, but I actually like games that
aren't a huge time suck.

------
butz
Actually tried using controller to play this game in browser. Please add using
direction pad for controlling character, as it is a bit more convenient for 2D
games than using analog stick. Pause menu somehow ended up on left analog
"click", not back. Using Xbox 360 controller on Firefox. Fullscreen mode would
be nice addition too.

------
umvi
Looks like you can support the creator by buying in on Steam (edit: looks like
it's free on steam as well):
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1311660/Friendly_Fire/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1311660/Friendly_Fire/)

I'm contemplating doing a similar thing, I wonder how viable it is (100% open
source game that can optionally be purchased on Steam/Itch)

~~~
Cyphase
An example of that model is Mindustry:

[https://mindustrygame.github.io/](https://mindustrygame.github.io/) (Open
source)

[https://anuke.itch.io/mindustry](https://anuke.itch.io/mindustry) (Pay-what-
you-want, recommends $6.00)

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1127400/Mindustry/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1127400/Mindustry/)
($5.99, with various Steam integrations; it has over 4,900 _reviews_ by people
who _purchased it on Steam_, which indicates a lot more purchases. See also
this: [https://mindustrygame.github.io/wiki/faq/#why-are-you-
chargi...](https://mindustrygame.github.io/wiki/faq/#why-are-you-charging-for-
the-game-on-steam-and-ios-when-it-is-available-for-free))

------
hnick
I think I got soft locked by going to the tree before talking to the fire. The
only way back is the door and there is no bouncy mushroom on that side.

Also taking the bone to the cloud doggy doesn't seem to do anything even after
his brother told me to.

Fun game though I'm not sure if I am missing some endings.

~~~
umvi
I jumped across the river to the other side (if you press jump when your foot
is like a pixel above the water you can jump) and then dude in the cave ended
the game with the "soft locked" ending.

------
Cyphase
I'm not sure if this is a bug or a spoiler, but it's possible to throw an
item, activate a door, then catch the item before you go through.

~~~
hnick
It's intended. Talk to the hand about the bone.

------
ioseph
Nice game! Looking at the source it appears as though you wrote the engine
from scratch, this is super impressive!

------
sebastos
Seems like I can jump while running to the left, but not the right. Couldn't
make it across the first bridge!

------
nyanpasu64
Are you supposed to be able to throw an item, enter a door, and pick the item
back up during fadeout?

~~~
headcr4sh
it's a glitch. But we decided that it's a glitch that should make for an
alternative way to play ... and even an alternative ending.... talk to the dog
in the bird's nest up to the left...

------
forgotmypw17
Very nice! I enjoyed playing it so far, and plan to return for more.

------
Pfhreak
Is that an enby (or rather, en-bee) I see in the trailer?

------
dealpete
I couldn't get it to work properly in Lynx.

~~~
headcr4sh
I see your point...

... but...

